# Rich Miami



## Leeigh (Nov 8, 2003)

Coral Gables is awesome..a perfect picture and model city for the rest of Miami. South Miami is catching up pretty fast....and Brickell as well but the core of downtown, round goverment center...kinda sucks.
Miami is booming fast with condos under constructions everywhere...and all of them costs more than a mill...who's buying them? don't think majority of Miami population is rich and I personally don't think that infrastructure of Miami could support such a massive growth (highway systems, sewage etc)...what ya think 'Lee'?..this is just personal opinion. I like Miami a lot but not quite in love with it.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

I think the recent condo boom is slowing, but so long as the Everglades block anymore development west, the long-term pattern is more condos. What I would like to see is more office buildings. In the US, spending for office construction went up 14% over the past 3 months. Hopefully it spreads here.


----------



## floridian-will (Nov 16, 2006)

Man there is no place like Miami, I could never want to live anywhere else.


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

One of the best Miami threads for sure.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics - some beautiful buildings and scenery there!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

yump


----------



## rincon (Mar 21, 2007)

The Americans really have alot of money! This place is so incredible expensive it seems or so I heard. But where are the photos! I want to see!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

There are more expensive areas in Miami. Notice I didn't even enter any gated communities, like Coco Plum, Gables by the Sea, and Cutler Bay. Those places are many times more expensive. I saw a house there for $900 a sq/ft! You have to remember that they are also near the ocean, unlike the place where I took pictures.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the photos Lee. Coral Gables is a nice place - many hidden gems there and interesting buildings. Great job anyway. It's good to see a Miami thread on here.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> Thanks for the photos Lee. Coral Gables is a nice place - many hidden gems there and interesting buildings. Great job anyway. It's good to see a Miami thread on here.


Yeah. I don't believe we've seen CG thread until now.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*Mia*

How far/cost is it Coral Gables to South Beach by taxi?


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Urbandeco said:


> How far/cost is it Coral Gables to South Beach by taxi?


Coral Gables is about 3 miles West of the center of Downtown Miami and South Beach is about 3 miles East of Downtown Miami


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

cs


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

You would think the people living in that neighbourhood with all the crazy landscaping would have some major bug problems.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

^lol, actually it isn't that bad, expecpt in the summer!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

If this is rich Miami than where are all the bentleys, ferraris, lambos?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

This is not the richest part...not even close. This is just as far as I could go with my bike.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

I dont intend to sound ignorant/offensive, but most of these homes did not look so great (to me), apart from a few.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

Lee said:


> This is not the richest part...not even close. This is just as far as I could go with my bike.


Well could you by any chance go to the richest part and take photos there?:nuts:


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

^So when are you going to go to the rich area and take pics? You do that I will go to Chicago's wealthy area and take pics?


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Generally I'm not attracted by USA as a whole and american manner of building. I find Europe more attractive. What I do like are low prices and... Miami  If I lived in US I would definetely choose this particular area. Nice "anti-depression" climate, interesting sights. I love places shown above and unlike one of guys ^^ I find those estates very interesting. Really enjoyed another virtual Miami tour, as always :cheers:


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

1000city said:


> Generally I'm not attracted by USA as a whole and american manner of building. I find Europe more attractive. What I do like are low prices and... Miami  If I lived in US I would definetely choose this particular area. Nice "anti-depression" climate, interesting sights. I love places shown above and unlike one of guys ^^ I find those estates very interesting. Really enjoyed another virtual Miami tour, as always :cheers:


come on he is suppose to be a mircale worker^^

But really you wouldn't like to see what people are driving or living n?


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Beautiful. It looks very tropical, lol.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

These pictures bring back good memories of back in Florida.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Well, Miami is a cool place. 

The real estate price is much lower compare with those of NYC (in regarding to upscale areas), rich people here like to go down there and purchase the properties, ie, these days are close to the peak time for the rich's going there. More richer people like to choose Palm Beach area, and you can have a private beach as well. I have been to both areas, Florida's upscale areas are more like a back garden of the 'Old Money' especially from New England, and these days there are quite a few ambitious young people are making there as their brand new homes.

Ideal pattern for me would be a cozy apartment in New York City, and a country house in Florida. Oh, mine, sometimes I want to have houses all around like Tri-state area, and Long Island, etc. certain areas in Long Island are pretty cool, similar with Palm Beach.


----------



## thematrix22 (Nov 20, 2007)

_BPS_ said:


> I dont intend to sound ignorant/offensive, but most of these homes did not look so great (to me), apart from a few.


is that a joke?? anyway nice pics


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

1000city said:


> Generally I'm not attracted by USA as a whole and american manner of building. I find Europe more attractive. What I do like are low prices and... Miami  If I lived in US I would definetely choose this particular area. Nice "anti-depression" climate, interesting sights. I love places shown above and unlike one of guys ^^ I find those estates very interesting. Really enjoyed another virtual Miami tour, as always :cheers:


Actually, many of these homes are of Meditterranean style.


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

i love miami, my family own a hotel in Bal Harbour


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Miami is nice but its kinda odd to see so many places without elevated sidewalks, or no sidewalks at all.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Beutiful area such as the Great Miami.


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Coral Gables is awesome (but of course, I am slightly biased!).

Nicest part of Miami.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

thematrix22 said:


> is that a joke?? anyway nice pics


No.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice pics the vegetation is just amazing. There are also many interesting states out there.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Gotta love Miami! The landscape combined with the city is just amazing, been there twice and i'd love visiting again.



zergcerebrates said:


> Miami is nice but its kinda odd to see so many places without elevated sidewalks, or no sidewalks at all.


It's odd to me too.
Why are sidewalks elevated?


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

thematrix22 said:


> is that a joke?? anyway nice pics


I must agree with BPS.
A lot of the homes looked well-off but not rich.


The last 2 homes taken by aerial shot looked rich though!


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

PD said:


> I must agree with BPS.
> A lot of the homes looked well-off but not rich.
> 
> 
> The last 2 homes taken by aerial shot looked rich though!


Well, I am not sure if you can always tell the financial worth of a house just by looking at it since that depends on lots of factor such as location. A condo in Manhattan could be more expensive that those homes in aerial shots. Those homes that look "well-off" to you could actually belong to filthy rich, depending on their locations in Miami.


----------



## thematrix22 (Nov 20, 2007)

^^THANK YOU!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Median Household Income in all the Coral Gables is actually around $70,000, which does not make it the richest place in Miami.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

seattlehawk said:


> Well, I am not sure if you can always tell the financial worth of a house just by looking at it since that depends on lots of factor such as location. A condo in Manhattan could be more expensive that those homes in aerial shots. Those homes that look "well-off" to you could actually belong to filthy rich, depending on their locations in Miami.


Your right man!

I was only commenting on the (exterior) looks of the homes. Many of them did not look that great (from the outside). 

But those two homes (in the aerial shot) look nice


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

seattlehawk said:


> Well, I am not sure if you can always tell the financial worth of a house just by looking at it since that depends on lots of factor such as location. A condo in Manhattan could be more expensive that those homes in aerial shots. Those homes that look "well-off" to you could actually belong to filthy rich, depending on their locations in Miami.


I know what you mean.
The most elite suburb in my city of Perth is peppermint grove but the majority of the houses are not mega mansions but heritage listed colonial era houses (albeit big ones!)

However when sticking up pictures of houses on the forum I would rather see mega-mega-mansions than smaller houses that might potentially have a really richperson dwelling inside.


----------

